# glad to be back for a fourth attempt at icsi



## bernadette (Feb 16, 2006)

hi everyone, im new to ff, and very relieved to find you .
im 32 and dh is 34 been ttc since sept 2002 . had 6 failed iui 1 failed icsi with pgd and im now in my 2ww for 2nd icsi im in malta so i go to brussels for tx .
im doing the usual resting to the point of      lots of h2o etc etc .
i had et on 13 feb and am due for blood test on wed 22 so im lucky only 9 days although it stills seems like 9 years 
id love to hear from any one cause i feel like im going   sometimes   thanks for listening hugs to all xxx


----------



## lola636 (Aug 26, 2005)

Bernadette,

Welcome to FF  

I am also on the dreaded 2ww and so far I haven't been going that crazy. Im trying to stay positive  
Really hoping and praying for a lovely   next week!

I have found this site a total life saver because I feel like I am never alone  Although hubby does **** me off because he suspects im a bit addicted 

Good luck for a good outcome   

Lx


----------



## bernadette (Feb 16, 2006)

hi lola ,
thanks for replying i think because ive had so many bfn its really hard to be too optimistic i think if i get to excited the fall will just be harder i no its a very pesimistic atitude but im soo afraid .my hubby going abroad the day after result so i will be alone which is something else which is bugging me sorry just having a moany moment promise thats all for today


----------



## PoPs. (Mar 16, 2005)

Just wanted to wish you both the best of luck        

Love PoPs xxxxxxxx


----------



## bernadette (Feb 16, 2006)

awwww thanks pops thats really sweet  
 xx


----------



## Stokey (Nov 8, 2005)

Wishing you lots of luck bernadette in your 2ww and also to you too lola. I am also in 2ww and the days seem to be dragging by. I hope and pray that we will be 3 very lucky ladies and its our time to enjoy.
Good luck to you both
love ally xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi bernadette and welcome to ff

Good luck with the 2ww - hope u get a BFP

Kate


----------



## Vrivri (Feb 4, 2006)

Hello Berdanette

Good luck. Keep us posted on your progress. We are always here to talk  . Like others said, my dh thinks these websites are stupid and he told me that one day somebody will kidnap me! I told him that this is not a dating site.  

All the best  

Vrivri


----------



## bernadette (Feb 16, 2006)

thanks girls i really appreciate all the support   ill keep praying that we all get   next week   bernadette xxx


----------



## Vrivri (Feb 4, 2006)

Hello Bernadette

Dh came back from work and he saw me on the computer and said that I am getting brainwashed in the net.   Lukily I do not pay attention to him.  

Can't wait to hear your BFP news from you. Next week can't never be a bad one because it is pay week for me.  

Vrivri


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

hi

welcome to ff. 

My dh thinks I'm mad most of the time - I blame my hormones.  I try to hide the fact I surf so much by using the site mostly during the week from work. This requires lots of clicking over to word quickly so that my boss doesn't read me detailing how hormonal I am!  

Good luck with 2ww.    
zp


----------



## bernadette (Feb 16, 2006)

hi everyone, 
i havent logged into fertility friends for quite a while (about 19 months ) .myself and dh decided we had had enough after our third failed attempt at icsi. but surprise surprise im back   and rearing to go again. we decided we are now strong enough to try again . im due to start down reg next month  . just wanted to wish you all good luck and lots of  . happy to be back so heres hoping   lots of big 
to you all ,xxx


----------



## Carlos (Apr 24, 2008)

Best of luck to you, I know what you`re both going through.


----------



## Ed2008 (Apr 22, 2008)

Wishing you all the luck in the world  

Ed xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF 
sorry Ive not replied before now 
I'm sorry your heading for your 4th ICSi, is it the same clinic/consultant ?

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I would like to encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,You may find there is an active running thread for ladies having treatment at the same clinic as you check both the ICSI & IVF boards as we don't have separate clinic threads for each.

Multiple Cycles, FSH Issues & Slow Responders~
CLICK HERE

Male factors -
CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. 
The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. 
You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

For Cycle buddies -
CLICK HERE

What can improve egg quality and quantity~ 
CLICK HERE

Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Vrivri (Feb 4, 2006)

Hello Bernadette

How is it going? Keep us updated on your situation. I wish you all the best for your attempts if you are back on it.

Love

Vrivri


----------

